# Hello from South LA.



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi all, recently moved back to Lafayette after 5 years in the Hot Springs AR area. 
Looking to explore the fishing around here more than I did when I lived here for almost 20 years previous. Atchafalaya Basin, local rivers, coastal stuff near Cocodrie, Fourchon, Pointe Aux Chene all interest me.
I've made half a dozen or so 6-7 mile explorations into the basin and had some success with the redfish around Fourchon with my kayak but things are much different here then AR. I really liked the put-in and take-out way of floating creeks and rivers in AR and things just aren't set up like that down here. A boat makes more sense.
Not wanting to give up shallow water access, I'm leaning towards a TPS. I've been watching the classifieds for the last 6 months or so I have a decent baseline knowledge of them now, more than I used to know anyhow.  I am going to start digging into the different forums now to learn more. Hoping to buy in next winter/early spring.
I love flyfishing and tying, but I don't limit myself to any type of fishing. I'll use spinning gear, bait, lures, synthetics, fur, feathers, bobbers, I don't care. It's all good.  Even better if the kids are with.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Welcome aboard! Follow my X-Caliber 171 build thread here on microskiff and let me know if it interests you. I hope to have molds done by this next winter/spring amd would love to get you in one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Here is a link.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/x-caliber-171-skiff.59056/


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Thank you guys!
Headed there now BB


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. My son is moving to the Covington / Lacombe area. I hope to visit him when I get my skiff built and I am even planning on building him one.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome ... this is an awesome part of the country I don’t visit enough even though I live in Houston and have offices there. Enjoy and hopefully get to meet you somewhere at a boat launch


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

sss said:


> Cocodrie, Fourchon, Pointe Aux Chene


Those are my stomping grounds. Don't get all hung up on trying to get a super shallow drafting skiff. Get something with moderate power. Being able to cross some of the bigger stuff will save you a bunch of driving time.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Those are my stomping grounds. Don't get all hung up on trying to get a super shallow drafting skiff. Get something with moderate power. Being able to cross some of the bigger stuff will save you a bunch of driving time.


BTV all the way


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for chiming in guys. Would be good to meet some of you, make some friends, maybe shorten my learning curve around here.
BTV?
Edit- never mind, search button is a good tool. Beavertail makes some drool worthy skiffs for sure. Not sure which way I’ll go yet. By the time next spring rolls around and I’m ready to buy, I’ll be much better educated on my options. Will be kayaking until then.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Lot of really good options out there in the skiff market, you came to the right place to learn about those options. Lots of great people here who are willing to offer solid input if you ask for it. Welcome to MS and congrats on getting back to the Sportsmans Paradise, AKA God's country.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

thanks Bud!


----------

